# Lincoln LN-8 mig welder and flux tank



## Yukonjack22

In great condition Lincoln LN-8 mig welder and flux tank. 4000


----------



## reggi

We didn’t have flux tanks when I got my AWS certs. Must be new tech.

Edit: Just googled, it’s a thing, came back to eat ****. Anybody want to explain flux tank?


----------

